# Confined Space / Low Angle Rope Rescue Training



## A/Ox4 (Oct 24, 2015)

I recently attended a confined space and low angle rope rescue training scenario with my local fire dept.

Firefighter goes over the edge to make initial patient contact for a driver of a car over the edge of the road.







Firefighters lower a Stokes basket to retrieve a patient. 






------------------


Firefighter lowers gas monitor into underground vault.






Firefighter reports unsafe gas level readings from a handheld gas monitor that was lowered into the underground vault the patient is trapped in.






Pre-Entry briefing with the Capitans (red helmets)






Firefighter enters confined space vault






The patient is hoisted from the confined space.






Other photos
















Urban Search and Rescue Truck






Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## shefjr (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice series. My department got 12 members certified in high angle last year. It was a lot of fun. At the end of the four days we all did a 100 foot  free rappel off one of our towns bridges.


----------



## AceCo55 (Oct 25, 2015)

Very interesting with your back story.
I like the use of colour contrast - especially the first of the "Others"
The B&W are my favourites I think.

[Hate to tell you ... but I think the patient is "unresponsive"!]


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2015)

Lol I just shot the same training a couple weeks ago at my job.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 25, 2015)

IMO, #1, #2, #3 would have benefited from including their feet and a bit of the ground.


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 30, 2015)

Nicely captured. I think they would benefit from framing that could convey height or tight spaces. Perhaps angles or more in the picture.


----------

